# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Màn hình laptop bị co khi chơi warcraft

## haicauhoan

mình chơi warcraft gần đây có bị hiện tượng màn hình co 2 bên lại và thay vào đó là khoảng đen xì, ở giữa vẫn chơi được war bình thường. màn hình của mình có độ phân giải 1280 x 800, laptop là loại hp520, mong mọi người giúp với, mình đã thử tìm kiếm nhưng không có kết quả :down::bawling:

----------


## skyeye

tình trạng này hay xảy ra khi chuyển từ xp hay vista sang win 7. bạn cần chỉnh lại trong trình điều khiển card màn hình. chẳng hạn nếu dùng card ati thì chọn *resize the desktop to fit the display panel.
*nếu máy không có card rời thì tùy trường hợp có thể chỉnh lại trong game hoặc chỉnh trong registry. cái này thì mình không rành, bạn thử search trên google xem. chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## dangtin1

woa, may quá, hum nay đc cậu bạn chỉ cho cách làm rồi, bạn nào chưa b thì thử nhé. máy mình xài xp, card onboard nhưng ko b là loại nào, mình vào hkey_current_user\software\blizzard entertainment\warcraft iii\video , sau đó sửa hai giá trị là " resheight" thành 800 (decimal) và "resweight" thành 1280 (decimal) vì màn hình mình có độ phân giải là 1280x800.

----------

